# Help please? Does Ferragamo ship to Canada?



## alleviate

I tried to buy something online but it seemed like it wouldn’t ship to Canada. However the prices were in CAD, which made me think maybe they do?
Or can they ship to a store in Canada, and then that store ship to me? I visited a major city for a day, but that Ferragamo location didn’t have my item in stock. Wondering how on earth I can buy this! Help?


----------



## ILP

alleviate said:


> I tried to buy something online but it seemed like it wouldn’t ship to Canada. However the prices were in CAD, which made me think maybe they do?
> Or can they ship to a store in Canada, and then that store ship to me? I visited a major city for a day, but that Ferragamo location didn’t have my item in stock. Wondering how on earth I can buy this! Help?


Have you tried calling the NYC store?


----------



## alleviate

ILP said:


> Have you tried calling the NYC store?


Sooo turns out I’m just dumb! I had no space in my postal code- once I added a space, it worked 
Thank you though!!


----------

